# Question for Madone owners



## Folsom Cyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

Have you been satisfied with the finish on your bike? I have a few "artifacts" in my paint such as dirt. I can also see very clearly the mold lines under the paint on the top tube. Am I just being too sensitive?


----------



## lancewannabe (Jan 1, 2003)

*paint problem?*

I dont know about the dirt, but I had a 5900 that you could see the lug lines. Personally, I liked being able to see the lugs. 

Sadly, I am not the owner of a madone...YET.


----------



## Folsom Cyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

*Trek customer support*

I can see the lug lines and I am fine with that. There just seems to be a lot of these "artifacts" in the paint. Trek customer support is pretty responsive and I have sent them photos.


----------



## Folsom Cyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

*Contacted by Trek tech support regarding finish*

I sent off my photos and after a few days got a response from the technical rep. IHe explained that the finish is just a tinted clearcoat and will show the lugs, and as he put it, "resin rich finish". I explained that it was teh divot in the headtube and the dirt on teh toptube that bothered. I am afraid that this is being steered towards me accepting that this is the way it is... I am okay with it, I just expected a better finish quality. I really do love the bike though, it is much faster than I am!


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

Take the size sicker off your frame!


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

*Madone*

You are right. The painting job is poor. But the bike is wonderfull.


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

If you are not satisified with the paint job, then take it back. You paid alot of money for the bike, you should be happy with it. I ordered a Project One Mountain Storm Madone, 5 weeks ago. Trek says that it won't be here until the last week in June. If its not right, it will go back.....


----------

